# Sticky  LionEV.com- Revealed as scam



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: LionEV.com*

Do you have something to do with LionEV? I noticed you're not only using some supplemental LionEV batteries in your car but isn't that your email address on that above linked page? 
Ohhhh, Could you be our go-to man for discounted lithium batts? Our Lithium angel?


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: LionEV.com*



KiwiEV said:


> Do you have something to do with LionEV? I noticed you're not only using some supplemental LionEV batteries in your car but isn't that your email address on that above linked page?
> Ohhhh, Could you be our go-to man for discounted lithium batts? Our Lithium angel?


I wish I worked for LionEV, unfortunately they don't have a conversion operation in Oklahoma/Texas (Yet?) 

The Texas Rep, for LionEV, is a member of our North Texas Electric Auto Association (www.nteaa.org). I've been lucky enough to obtain some LiFePO4 cells to exeriment with. The guys a LionEV are great to work with, they've certainly been a huge help with my EV restrictions in Oklahoma. 

I'm not sure how LionEV, is going to offer parts in the very near future, other than preconverted vehicles, replacement packs for commercially built hybrids to PHEV's, and DIY Kits for certain vehicles. 

They liked the way I built the LiFePO4 modules that I'm using in my EV, so they put a link to it on their website, so others can take the idea, improve on it, and build safe/durable Lithium batteries. 

I'll certainly keep everyone posted, if they start letting people order LiFePO4's for DIY battery pack building.


----------



## Thalass (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: LionEV.com*

It's odd because I'm certain that untill recently their website detailed prices on custom packs for sale. "Silver", "gold", and "platinum" packs, and a flexible cell sold individually (I think). 


Now it just seems to be pre-made packs for existing vehicles! This is a pity, because I was thinking of buying some of the silver packs off of them.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: LionEV.com*

I wouldn't fret, I think they are going to setup a shopping cart, or online store, and I'd suspect all those things will be listed and more there.

The webmaster and I, pass emails amongst each other pretty often, he has other hats that he wears also, within the company. The website additions/updates take a little while to get done.

Hopefully soon, he'll have the online store up and running, and we'll all be able to purchase, from individual cells to entire bundled packs and chargers, at competitive pricing.

I certainly like working with the 20Ah FlexPack cells, they are much easier to work with than a boatload of AA batteries.... lol

You can see some of the FlexPacks in operation in my vehicle at:

www.flickr.com/mbarkley (click on the battery experiment photo set)


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: LionEV.com*



TexomaEV said:


> I wouldn't fret, I think they are going to setup a shopping cart, or online store, and I'd suspect all those things will be listed and more there.
> 
> The webmaster and I, pass emails amongst each other pretty often, he has other hats that he wears also, within the company. The website additions/updates take a little while to get done.
> 
> ...


Texoma, if each of those flexipacks next to the lead acid batteries are 20Ah, how big approximately would a 100Ah version be? Just approximate would be fine. I'm seriously considering using more advanced battery technology for the next conversion and LionEV would be perfect.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: LionEV.com*

"Texoma, if each of those flexipacks next to the lead acid batteries are 20Ah, how big approximately would a 100Ah version be? Just approximate would be fine. I'm seriously considering using more advanced battery technology for the next conversion and LionEV would be perfect."

Update: I just built a 100Ah, 100amp continuous , 1000amp burst, 12volt battery that fits in the same location as a standard size Golf Cart battery. I'm experimenting with the idea of building multiple 12 volt batteries, that would make it easy to retrofit an existing EV. The Fiero, that this pack will go into, has 18ea Pb/Acid batteries, it will only take 9ea of these LiFePO4 units. The car will be going from a 1200lb pack of leat to a 300lb pack of lithium.


----------



## Thalass (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: LionEV.com*



TexomaEV said:


> I wouldn't fret, I think they are going to setup a shopping cart, or online store, and I'd suspect all those things will be listed and more there.
> 
> The webmaster and I, pass emails amongst each other pretty often, he has other hats that he wears also, within the company. The website additions/updates take a little while to get done.
> 
> ...



Ah good! It'll be a while before I can start my conversion, so I can afford to be patient  


I especially like that the silver pack claimed to be able to go down to 100% DoD! Even if it's not quite that good, I am loathe to lug around batteries that I can only safely discharge to 50% or so!


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: LionEV.com*

I posted some photos of my trials/tribulations so far on building an all lithium battery pack. I'm starting off with making a 40Ah, 40amp continuous, 440amp surge, 12vdc battery pack. 

I'll use this battery as my Accessory battery in the EV, to see how it works with the assembly method I'm attempting.

You can see what's up there so far at: www.flickr.com/mbarkley


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: LionEV.com*



diamondgoldsilver said:


> It's odd because I'm certain that untill recently their website detailed prices on custom packs for sale.


I believe the custom packs you referenced to, were for commercially built Hybrids and EV's. 

The battery cells they are offering DIY EV'rs, are the 100Ah and 200Ah modules that enable you to build up your own voltage specific pack. 

You could probably still have them custom build you one, but it would probably be cheaper for you to do it yourself.


----------



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

*Re: LionEV.com*

Caveat Emptor

Ken Curry, owner/operator of LIonEV, has a prior fraud conviction for selling gold coins on eBay that he didn't actually possess nor ship to buyers. His sentence was vacated on appeal, meaning the conviction stands but the original sentence removed and a lesser sentence handed down.

From United States v. Curry, 461 F.3d 452 (August, 2006): 
_
"In the summer and fall of 2004, Curry was on the verge of financial ruin. His security system installation company was over ninety days 
past due on a $138,000 debt, and he owed the IRS $98,000. The government contends that Curry turned to his "hobby" of dealing in coins 
to get out of his financial straits. At the end of summer 2004, Curry placed up for auction on eBay large volumes of one-ounce gold coins, known as "Gold Eagles."1 Between August and October 2004, Curry sold 381 Gold Eagles to twenty-one different buyers. According to the government, Curry made a series of false representations in his advertisements of the coins. For example, he represented that (1) the coins were located in Virginia Beach, J.A. 786; (2) the coins were "part of a larger estate auction that [would] take about three months to complete," id. at 777; (3) the coins were of exceptional quality and likely only to have been seen by the mint or the original buyer, id.; and (4) he would provide a full refund to all unhappy buyers, id. at 787. The twenty-one buyers paid Curry approximately $148,000 for the 381 coins. Of the 381 coins purchased, Curry delivered only 44 of the coins, which represented only partial deliveries to two purchasers." _

He was tried and convicted for mail fraud under  18 U.S.C. § 1341 and wire fraud under  18 U.S.C. § 1343 on May 31, 2005.

The Appeal decision: http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/055090.P.pdf

I didn't know any of this about Ken when, this year, I sent him $36,000 for two Ford Ranger conversion kits. More than 4 months later and after extensive phone and email battles I've received some of the parts from his electrics supplier, CloudEV. $24,000+ in parts are still unaccounted for.

I've spoken with many of Ken's other victims, as well as the Richmond, Virginia detective examining Ken's latest frauds, the FBI, the ICCC, my local police, and Bob Krask, the Assistant US District Attorney that prosecuted Ken's original trial. 

Ken served 12 months of the original sentence before being released pending his 2d appeal. That appeal is now complete and the appellate court returned jurisdiction of the case back to the district court. Bob Krask filed a motion requesting that the district court enter an order directing Mr. Curry to report to the U.S. Marshal to serve the remaining jail sentence.

While Ken's website continues to be updated, I was informed through my sources that as of a few days ago Ken was taken back into custody and is serving the outstanding 24 months of his sentence.

Remember, this is for the 2004 fraud; Ken has yet to be punished for defrauding me of tens of thousands of dollars through LIonEV, along with defrauding Ram M of Texas, Chris D of California (about $40,000 each), William M (who is also on this forum), and several others.


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: LionEV.com*



Manntis said:


> Caveat Emptor
> 
> Ken Curry, owner/operator of LIonEV, has a prior fraud conviction for selling gold coins on eBay that he didn't actually possess nor ship to buyers. His sentence was vacated on appeal, meaning the conviction stands but the original sentence removed and a lesser sentence handed down.
> 
> ...


 Sorry for the hijack, and I'm not an attorney, buuuuut....

From reading the decision posted just above, it sounded to me like the appeals court dealt with 2 appeals at once. First, that the government was irate that the sentence was so light, and second, that Curry had challenged the motion for judgement of acquittal. (i.e. continued to protest his innocence.)

By my reading, the appeals court basically told Curry to pound sand, then vacated the sentence and remanded the case for resentencing. It sounded to me like the appeals court sided with the government, and the resentencing should be more severe. Did he actually receive a _lighter_ sentence by the lower court after this decision was handed down? If so, that sounds like a p*ssing match between judges. IMHO.

I don't normally read through an entire court decision, but I almost did business with Cloud, and was warned off. Can someone tell me the connection between Curry and Cloud Electric? Thanks.

-Mark


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: LionEV.com*

this is just an observation,i could be wrong,but lionev seems to have a history of trying to partner with reputable companies.ampmobiles had a fairly decent reputation until they were advertised (by lionev) to be doing lionev's hyundai conversions.i think lionev contacts these companies and partners up with them to try and gain some of the companies good reputation.cloudev was doing fairly well with people until they got involved with lionev as well.just my insignificant opinion.


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: LionEV.com*



Manntis said:


> Caveat Emptor
> 
> Ken Curry, owner/operator of LIonEV, has a prior fraud conviction for selling gold coins on eBay that he didn't actually possess nor ship to buyers. His sentence was vacated on appeal, meaning the conviction stands but the original sentence removed and a lesser sentence handed down.
> 
> ...


nothing new to add here,i just think it is important to keep this thread alive until lionev's website becomes disabled.people can still be lured into sending them money.


----------



## Terminator871 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: LionEV.com*

Tanks for the Warning. 

I suggest this be Sticky!!


----------



## Robbins (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: LionEV.com*



Manntis said:


> Caveat Emptor
> 
> Ken Curry, owner/operator of LIonEV, has a prior fraud conviction for selling gold coins on eBay that he didn't actually possess nor ship to buyers. His sentence was vacated on appeal, meaning the conviction stands but the original sentence removed and a lesser sentence handed down.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, would someone mind divulging how Kenneth Curry is connected to LionEV?? Perhaps I'm missing something, but I've searched all over the web and have yet to find anything connecting the two.


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: LionEV.com*

welcome to the forum!

at the top of your quote. ken curry owner/operator of lionev....
you may not find anything on the web about lionev as a business.they are not registered in any of the states they claim to be operating in.


----------



## Robbins (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: LionEV.com*



joseph3354 said:


> welcome to the forum!
> 
> at the top of your quote. ken curry owner/operator of lionev....
> you may not find anything on the web about lionev as a business.they are not registered in any of the states they claim to be operating in.


Thank-you. I'm curious as to what information is available linking Curry to the business. Business licenses, public records etc... How do we know absolutely that he is part of Lionev??


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: LionEV.com*

you would have to ask manntis about that.he has had dealings with lionev.


----------



## EVangle (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: LionEV.com*

Thanks everyone very much for sharing the information about LionEv. I was ready to drop $15K for a Ranger Kit. Very glad to drop by here and EVDL, to find out, otherwise I would be down 15 grand and without an EV car.

Like others, I felt like it was too good of a dream to be true.
From the website, especially the installation procedures, they looked like an EV professional (certificate and all). 

Someone should really take down the site, to prevent future fraud.


----------



## Topguner2 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: LionEV.com*

Their website says "We will be taking orders for vehicles beginning the first quarter of 2009"
Is that when Ken gets out of prison? lol


----------



## 2008Ranger (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: LionEV.com*



Topguner2 said:


> Their website says "We will be taking orders for vehicles beginning the first quarter of 2009"
> Is that when Ken gets out of prison? lol


Topgunner2-
Actually Ken Curry of LionEV finishes his federal sentence on a Fraud conviction one year later, 1/16/2010. He is inmate #56030-083 at Morgantown FCI, West Virginia. You can verify it on the Federal Inmate Finder website.
to ROBBINS- the Chesapeake Business license they used was in the name of Ken Curry, and was posted in the window of their home/office.
The business is basically dormant as far as I can tell. There are very few changes to the website since last June when Ken went back to prison after his resentencing. His wife Kathy Curry answers emails, but never returns phone calls and won't even answer the door at 425 Brisa Drive Chesapeake, Virginia. They face several civil complaints right now, including mine for loss of $31,000.00 on a Ranger EV order. 
Although they always worked from a small rented townhouse in Chesapeake Virginia, there was a time when they may had some employees and actually produced a pair of Ford Ranger EVs. The design work and conversion were contracted out, and they were sent to Texas in January 2008, but without the LifePO4 batteries. Four months later the batteries were delivered and installed by Ken Curry but without proper cell balancing they did not have much range, and some of the cells were damaged. That was the end of LionEV production; I never got my truck or any parts. Ken Curry went to jail and Kathy Curry has no particular expertise in EVs although she may answer an email if you want to buy batteries- don't expect any technical answers, she will refer you to Texoma (M. Barkley) The owners of those two lionEV trucks are working with other engineers to try to get them running.
I optimistically joined this Forum with the user name 2008Ranger, but maybe I should change it to 2008RangerScam.
I'd be happy to provide more facts if anyone needs them.
best of luck,
Chris


----------



## mckemie (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: LionEV.com*

Thanks for sharing your LionEV story! I believe I was the first to speak openly of my experience with LionEV; that was something more than a year ago:
http://austinfarm.org/homegrown/downloads/lionev.txt

At that time, MBarkley/Texhoma was a STRONG defender of LionEV both here and on EVDL. I am still waiting for him to fully describe how/if he was mislead by LionEV. And perhaps appologize to any victims he pushed into the arms of LionEV.

I am eager to hear from other LionEV victims.

My LionEV vehicle has come to a semi-successful end, though at a much greater cost:
http://www.evalbum.com/2314


----------



## mckemie (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: LionEV.com*



2008Ranger said:


> Topgunner2-
> Actually Ken Curry of LionEV finishes his federal sentence on a Fraud conviction one year later, 1/16/2010. He is inmate #56030-083 at Morgantown FCI, West Virginia. You can verify it on the Federal Inmate Finder website.
> Chris


http://is.gd/jTIM


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: LionEV.com*



2008Ranger said:


> Topgunner2-
> Actually Ken Curry of LionEV finishes his federal sentence on a Fraud conviction one year later, 1/16/2010. He is inmate #56030-083 at Morgantown FCI, West Virginia. You can verify it on the Federal Inmate Finder website.
> to ROBBINS- the Chesapeake Business license they used was in the name of Ken Curry, and was posted in the window of their home/office.
> The business is basically dormant as far as I can tell. There are very few changes to the website since last June when Ken went back to prison after his resentencing. His wife Kathy Curry answers emails, but never returns phone calls and won't even answer the door at 425 Brisa Drive Chesapeake, Virginia. They face several civil complaints right now, including mine for loss of $31,000.00 on a Ranger EV order.
> ...


This is sad news but a good warning for others. I think I suggest LionEV as a potential LiFePO4 supplier on my site. I'd better check and remove it if that's the case.
There, changed it to Thundersky.


----------



## Dr.Lib (Oct 7, 2010)

I didn't find this information soon enough and have paid the price in battery packs purchased not being shipped.

For those who have had problems with LionEV.com please report your experience to the Better Business Bureau in their area of business. The phone number for the Chesapeake VA BBB is 757-531-1300. 

Credit card companies and other fraud monitoring services need "actual" complaints in order to help with disputes and posts on message boards don't lend as much weight as a BBB dispute.

I also checked with the Chesapeake VA city and they have no record of a business in their city named LionEV. The address given on the LionEV.com website is to a mail box and not their actual location. If anyone has an actual shipping address please post it.


----------



## mckemie (Aug 22, 2007)

Dr.Lib said:


> I didn't find this information soon enough and have paid the price in battery packs purchased not being shipped.


Perhaps you could share the details of your LionEV experience? When and what did you pay for and how much you lost.

Last time I looked, http://lionev.com seemed to be dead. Finally. OOPS! I "spoke" too soon; they are back up with new content.

I still have not heard from Texhoma on this subject.

My EV, which began as an attempted purchase from LionEV is finally developing some reliability at 12.5K miles. I regularly drive it 100+ miles.
http://evalbum.com/2314


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: LionEV.com*



2008Ranger said:


> Topgunner2-
> Actually Ken Curry of LionEV finishes his federal sentence on a Fraud conviction one year later, 1/16/2010.


I'd be very interested to learn more about what it took to put him away as we seem to have a similar case against James Morrison (EV Components/Lithium Depot) which was just dismissed from attempted Bankrupcy protection, and back in Civil Court. Same problem with over 20 people having pre-paid batteries that James refused to ship.

Unfortunately James has fenced a significant amount of the inventory (against court Injunction) thru LithiumStorage.com so our case is complicated at this point in terms of recovery....

Reliable sources for LiFePO4 are limited at this point.


----------



## mckemie (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: LionEV.com*



dtbaker said:


> I'd be very interested to learn more about what it took to put him away as we seem to have a similar case against James Morrison (EV Components/Lithium Depot) which was just dismissed from attempted Bankrupcy protection, and back in Civil Court. Same problem with over 20 people having pre-paid batteries that James refused to ship.


As I understand it, the LionEV guy was "put away" for an eBay gold coin scam that he ran before he got involved in EVs. As far as I know, no one is pursuing him for his EV scams even though I think there are several with losses of $30K+.

As far as sources for TS LFPs, I still trust Dave Kois and Everspring 
http://www.currentevtech.com/
http://everspring.net
I'm sure there are other reliable suppliers.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: LionEV.com*



mckemie said:


> As I understand it, the LionEV guy was "put away" for an eBay gold coin scam that he ran before he got involved in EVs. As far as I know, no one is pursuing him for his EV scams even though I think there are several with losses of $30K+.


bummer, it is quite time consuming and expensive legally to attempt recovery in cases of Fraud like this. The BBB and State AG have not proved very useful in cases where the bad guys don't seem to mind being bad or that their business is tanked as it becomes common knowledge that they are scammers.




mckemie said:


> As far as sources for TS LFPs, I still trust Dave Kois and Everspring
> http://www.currentevtech.com/
> http://everspring.net
> I'm sure there are other reliable suppliers.


At this moment the only other ones I would add as being reliable are 
http://www.alliancerenewableenergy.com and
http://www.EVolveElectrics.com

D


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

I notice as of this date the website for LionEV still up and running. My issue is with a law enforcement/judical system which is indifferent to criminal/immoral behaviors and then shields the alleged party's civil rights making for an extreme difficult charge and prosecution.


----------

